# Ayaweya and Soraya



## Mantis Lady (Sep 28, 2018)

I got 2 H. masjusculas nymphs this week. They are in good health. They are just L3, thus it is hard too see what gender they are, so for now they are called mantis 1 and 2.  When they are big enough then it is time to give them their names.

They will have a lot of growing to do to earn their wings  

For now I have a pic of mantis 1:







I hope they they will be a male and female.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 28, 2018)

Meet mantis 2:






There is no red color on their arms yet


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

Aww, they are so cute! I hope you have a pair!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 29, 2018)

Till now I was always lucky with getting a pair if I bought 2 unsexed mantids. so i hope it too


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 5, 2018)

Update on the duo:

they are doing fine, eating well, but they haven't molted yet.






This is mantis 1. It has a orange flower and mantis 2 has a white flower.

Here is it's butt. Maybe someone can see what gender it is.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 5, 2018)

They are cute!

The pic is a bit fuzzy so I cant tell but it is a cutie!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 5, 2018)

They are so small to get a good picture of them. When they turn L4 maybe I can take a better one. don't know when it happens, I have both seeing eating a FF today.

They are for sure cute.  I take them sometimes out to let them walk on my hand. But no roaming on my desk for them yet. only Ateyo and Leyra can do that. They are big enough not to get lost fast.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mantis 1 looks to be female, but it is hard to tell. I am glad they are doing so well! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

Mantis 2 molted just now. It has a fresh green color now.

You see size difference between the 2 now  Heeheh I wanna know what gender they are so I can give them real names.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Congrats on the molt! I hope you have a pair!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

Here a first picture of Mantis2 and its molt and a picje of its butt:






Maybe someone can tell what it is? For me it is not clear yet. It could be a female, but not sure yet.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, it looks female to me!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

Mantis1 havent molted yet. I am expecting it to molt any time. then I hope mantis 1 will be a male if #2 is a female.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, I hope you have a pair!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 11, 2018)

Mantis 1 finally molted last night. Tomorrow i will have a look at it to see what gender it has  and I will try to take a picture of its butt to show you to help me see what gender it is.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yay! Please do show us some pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 11, 2018)

I will try to make nice pics of mantis 1 tomorrow


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok, cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 12, 2018)

I am thinking this is a girl too if i look at her butt. Can someone comfirm that?






if it are 2 girls, I love them both


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yep! She looks to be female to me! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 13, 2018)

Then I need to think of 2 girl names


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 13, 2018)

And knowing you, you'll think up some great names!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 14, 2018)

such a cute pair! Now you have an excuse to get a 3rd so you can get a male ??


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 14, 2018)

? That is true


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 15, 2018)

OMG nymphs are so freaking cute! 

All we've ever held are the wild adult europeans.

Raising young nymphs looms like raising a little family.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 15, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Raising young nymphs looms like raising a little family.


You see them grow and finally getting their wings and that is cool.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Graceface said:


> such a cute pair! Now you have an excuse to get a 3rd so you can get a male ??


   We tend to make up excuses to get another mantis sometimes

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 15, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> We tend to make up excuses to get another mantis sometimes


LOL, then I need a bigger desk to put them on.?

Mantis 1 I am gonna call "Awaweya"  That is a my character in a game has that name. Mantis 2 I am not sure yet what name to give.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Yeah, I guess you'll need a bigger desk eventually! That is a pretty name.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 15, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> We tend to make up excuses to get another mantis sometimes
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Any excuse to get another mantis!! ??


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Any excuse to get another mantis!! ??


Yes!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 15, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yeah, I guess you'll need a bigger desk eventually!


Hehe, and I have already a big desk  Think my hubby think I am crazy when i ask for a bigger desk to add more mantids to my collection?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Or maybe you just need to get a bookshelf to go next to your desk to fill with mantids too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 17, 2018)

The second female has finally a name too: Soraya. Now all my mantids have real names


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 17, 2018)

Beautiful names! How are they doing today?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 17, 2018)

They are doing good. Eating their fruitflies verey well. it will be for sure their last instar eating those.  After their next molt they can eat other stuff. And think I can let them walk on my desk a little bit.

I hope they are going to show the reddish color on ther front legs after their next molt.

If I can get better pics of the girls I will show hem


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 17, 2018)

Good! I am looking forward to the pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> OMG nymphs are so freaking cute!
> 
> All we've ever held are the wild adult europeans.
> 
> Raising young nymphs looms like raising a little family.


Hopefully you'll be able to have nymphs soon!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks @Prayingmantisqueen!

Phrases such as these seem like a blessing we bestow on each other around here:

"Hopefully you'll be able to have some nymphs soon!" 

"may she give you a fertile ooth." 

"may the force be with you" ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 21, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Thanks @Prayingmantisqueen!
> 
> Phrases such as these seem like a blessing we bestow on each other around here:
> 
> ...


Lol ?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Thanks @Prayingmantisqueen!
> 
> Phrases such as these seem like a blessing we bestow on each other around here:
> 
> ...


True. And funny!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 28, 2018)

Here a new pic of freshly molted Soraya: no more fruit flies but big fat flies:


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

Adorable! Congrats on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 28, 2018)

Pretty! Congratulations on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2018)

...and Ayaweya molted this morning and the sisters are the same size again  She had a good molt. And she will move on from FF to big flies too, but not today.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Great! I am sure she is just as beautiful as Soraya!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2018)

Yup, she is,  Her molt hangs still at the lid of her cup. lets see if i can take a pic of her and her molt.


----------

